# Pandora wants contact permissions. I fixed it (no pandora you cant have my contacts.)



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

I got annoyed that the latest version of Pandora had permission to read my contacts. I removed the permission and re-installed with my rooted Gnex, without a PC. Here is how I did it:
1. Downloaded and installed the latest version of Pandora from the android market.

https://market.andro...mFuZHJvaWQiXQ..

2. Download and install Permission Remover from the Android Market.

https://market.andro...W92ZXJGcmVlIl0.

3. Permission Remover can remove permissions from apks stored on your sd card or in the "installed applications list". It is also supposed to be able to save, re-sign, and reinstall the stripped down app but this did not work for Pandora. So I used it to strip the "read contacts" permission but had to complete additional steps described below.

4 Download and install Zip Signer 2 from the Android Market.

https://market.andro...mlwc2lnbmVyMiJd

5. I used Zip Signer 2 to navigate to /sdcard/at.plop.PermissionRemover/New and locate the new "contact permission free" Pandora apk, and sign making sure to specify the file extension .apk.

6. Using a file explorer I installed the newly stripped and signed apk.

If you would rather install the apk I have tweaked:
https://www.box.com/...clir8uhhh15yqkp

Edit:
The developer of Permission remover has contacted me regaurding the apps inability to sign and reinstall pandora. He has sent me a preview of an update to his app that now does not require the second step of signing the app with zip signer 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Bookmarked this for later. Thanks for sharing


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

Any idea why it uses those permissions in the first place...? Lol

f2e


----------



## wes_s (Jun 15, 2011)

because they want your valuable data to put to good use. It wont ever be hacked away from them or sold to third parties......only to save puppies and baby koala bears.


----------

